# 2017 CCA Golden Triangle Banquet and Haynie Raffle



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

CCA Golden Triangle Chapter invites you to our Banquet
Date: Thursday 5/25 5:30 PM
Location: Beaumont Civic Center 701 Main St. 

Please join us for our annual banquet on Thursday May 25th at 5:30 PM. Tables are $1000.00 (8 people) and individual tickets are $100.00. We are always looking for new members and leadership so bring a friend and come on out!

Our BIG TICKET RAFFLE ITEM for the 2017 Banquet is here! We will be raffling off a 2017 23' Haynie Bigfoot pushed by a Mercury 150 PRO XS OPTIMAX! This sweet package is sitting on a Coastline trailer. MSRP is $48K but you can purchase a chance to win for $20.00 or (6) for $100! You do not need to be present to win. Drawing will be held Thursday 5/25/2017. Send me a PM with the number of tickets and i'll send you an address to send your check or cash to. Once we receive payment we will fill out your tickets, mail the stub to you and take a picture of the filed out tickets.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I made a typo. Tickets to the banquet are $125.00 per person and includes all the food and drinks you can stomach! A few guys have PM'd me asking if they could pay event and raffle tickets by credit card. Yes, we accept credit cards. If you want to pay by CC, I will put you in touch with our CCA Rep who handles the CC machines.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Pic of boat


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the last month to get your event and raffle tix


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Only 1 week left to get your tickets. So far only a few hundred tix have been sold out of a possible 2000!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

MSRP is $48K
$20 X 2000 = $40,000

hmm GOOD Sponsors Wish all the chapters could put together these kind of deals.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

RogerTherk said:


> MSRP is $48K
> $20 X 2000 = $40,000
> 
> hmm GOOD Sponsors Wish all the chapters could put together these kind of deals.


We don't pay MSRP


----------

